

'The Effective Engineer' has launched - edmondlau
https://www.theeffectiveengineer.com/book

======
mliker
It would be helpful if you released a short 5 minute video snippet with one of
the tech leaders you interviewed. That would make it easier to evaluate how
useful the pro package is.

------
juddernaught
Just read a short blurb on Amazon, seems like great stuff and looking forward
to checking out more.

------
ALee
Edmond, congrats on the launch! If I wanted to introduce this in my startup,
what would you suggest? Book club? buying everyone the book? Have it sitting
on our company shelf? Thanks so much for giving back.

